# Confirmed Aboard on Boheme



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I dropped off in Zurich on 24-06-10. It is booked on Boheme scheduled to leave Bremerhaven on 08-07-10, arriving in NJ on 21-07-10. 

If nothing major, I suppose sometimes around 30-07-10 for redelivery. I do have a scratch near the fuel door and a scratch / rip leather on the back of the driver seat.......Do they need to replace the seat? :dunno:

An interesting fact is that my last ED was on Boheme as well. :angel:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Hay mason, I am also booked on Boheme leaving Bremerhaven 8 July, arriving Halifax 19 July. I dropped in Munich on 26 June. The wait is killing me.

I don't know how they will fix your car, other than they will, and it may delay things.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Kanuck said:


> Hay mason, I am also booked on Boheme leaving Bremerhaven 8 July, arriving Halifax 19 July. I dropped in Munich on 26 June. The wait is killing me.
> 
> I don't know how they will fix your car, other than they will, and it may delay things.


Your profile indicates your location in Toronto. Are you getting redelivery in Toronto?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

mason said:


> Your profile indicates your location in Toronto. Are you getting redelivery in Toronto?


Yes


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

How did you do that? Is there a Canadian ED? Or, Courtesy delivery? BTW, enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

mason said:


> Is there a Canadian ED?


Yes, there is Canadian ED. It is similar in most respects to US program, except for price discount. See http://www.bmw.ca/ca/en/insights/bmw_welt/european_delivery_overview.html

And, a happy upcoming July 4 to you!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

My car is on this boat as well. I dropped off the car in Frankfurt on June 21st. Almost 2.5 weeks of the car just sitting (and transport to the port) in Europe.


----------



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

*A little Bohemian Rhapsody*

/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4[/URL]

While you're waiting!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Boheme reported as anchored off Bremerhaven, presumably waiting for spot in harbour.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, it is not scheduled to leave the port until 08-07......so I supposed, yeah, it is either waiting or still on its way.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Boheme has now weighed anchor and is making its way at 17.5 knots into Bremerhaven. This should put it on schedule for 8 July departure.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

mason said:


> and a scratch / rip leather on the back of the driver seat.......Do they need to replace the seat? :dunno:


Unlikely that entire seat would be replaced, but I guess it depends on the damage, etc. I have no experience with BMW repairing leather seats, but had a similar issue a while back with a Lexus I was driving at the time. Lexus dealer repaired the rip with what they called "liquid leather". I could not see the spot at all after they were done with the repair, nor it felt any different than the rest of the surface.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> Unlikely that entire seat would be replaced, but I guess it depends on the damage, etc. I have no experience with BMW repairing leather seats, but had a similar issue a while back with a Lexus I was driving at the time. Lexus dealer repaired the rip with what they called "liquid leather". I could not see the spot at all after they were done with the repair, nor it felt any different than the rest of the surface.


Thanks, if that is the case, it could be a quick turnaround.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I know, I know..........I told myself not fuss about the vessel this time but it is kind of cool to see the vessel is approaching Bremerhaven to pick our cars. The port is in sight!!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like it is docked now, I watched the 2 tug boats bring it in. I wonder if they are going to bring it in to one of the other docks that are more "inland".

Update:
Oppps! Looks like they are bring it more "inland"! Not docked yet.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Boheme is ready to be loaded up in Bremerhaven.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Cool. Is that pic from a Bremerhaven webcam? I could not get to the webcams from work.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

lensman314 said:


> Cool. Is that pic from a Bremerhaven webcam?


Yes, see the "Automobilexport" webcam at http://www.bremerhaven.de/webcams/


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Even better, I can get to that site from work! Good thing I have plenty to do, otherwise I would be watching this all day. Thanks!


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

lensman314 said:


> My car is on this boat as well. I dropped off the car in Frankfurt on June 21st. Almost 2.5 weeks of the car just sitting (and transport to the port) in Europe.


hey...I dropped off in Frankfurt too, but on June 30th...am hoping I'm on this boat. I tried emailing the Frankfurt office to find out, but no one has replied. Is there another way?:dunno:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Go to the Wiki and click on the link that tacks the car. It would tell you which vessel is booked on. July 8th can be tight for you. I dropped off on June 24 hoping for Jun 30th vessel. It didn't happen.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

mason said:


> Go to the Wiki and click on the link that tacks the car. It would tell you which vessel is booked on. July 8th can be tight for you. I dropped off on June 24 hoping for Jun 30th vessel. It didn't happen.


ah...thanks for the info...Found out I'm on the Fedora...that sucks...Oh well...safe travels everyone


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

BULLDOG77 said:


> ah...thanks for the info...Found out I'm on the Fedora...that sucks...Oh well...safe travels everyone


When is the sail date for Fedora? July 14?


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

mason said:


> When is the sail date for Fedora? July 14?


Yup...That's what they say with an arrival in NY/NJ on July 28th...So I figure, if all goes well, I'll see the car again mid August


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

As of 10:38pm Central European Time, Boheme still in port. Supposed to be leaving today.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just checked the schedule on the W&W site, and they are pushed backed a day but still scheduled to get to NY on the 21st. If I remember right, this happened w/the ship my last car was on, so no worries.

My new car was loaded around noon today.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

As of a couple of minutes ago, Boheme is underway from the dock.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Just in time for the Selene Leader to come in!

Good luck guys, have a safe voyage!

-Michael



lensman314 said:


> As of a couple of minutes ago, Boheme is underway from the dock.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Kanuck said:


> As of 10:38pm Central European Time, Boheme still in port. Supposed to be leaving today.





lensman314 said:


> Just checked the schedule on the W&W site, and they are pushed backed a day but still scheduled to get to NY on the 21st. If I remember right, this happened w/the ship my last car was on, so no worries.
> 
> My new car was loaded around noon today.


Don't know why it took them so long to load the cars. Missing crew?? Sometimes they might have a day or two lay over at some ports, I guess they might have to cut it short....


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Also on the Boheme, didn't see the thread. Wound up dropping in Frankfurt on 6/28, so hopefully the turnaround when the ship comes isn't too bad!


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

On the Boheme as well. Dropped in Munich 6/30, scheduled to be in port Brunswick on 7/26 for a PCD. Need to read up and see how long it takes to get it transported to the PC...hoping for re-delivery on Friday, 8/13 (yes, I know). Also trying to figure out whey this port does not show on the Marintraffic.com site...I assume the Boheme drops first in NJ and then in GA.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

According to the ship schedule -- Boheme is due into halifax, NS on 7/19, NYC/NJ around 7/21, Brunswick GA on 7/24 and Galveston, TX on 7/30

But then again, it was due into Southampton on 7/12 and actually got in a little early on 7/11 so that could theoretically bump things up a day or so


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Boheme reported as having left Southampton and is now steaming out of the English Channel at 19.9kts. ETA in Halifax is 19 July at 01:00UTC (this is actually 10pm July 18 local time), so maybe it is slightly ahead of schedule. Since it is about 2600 nautical miles from Southampton to Halifax, that will take about 5.5 days at 20 knots. Allowing for sub-optimal routing, ETA seems about right.

Yes, I am obsessed.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

kcdude said:


> On the Boheme as well. Dropped in Munich 6/30, scheduled to be in port Brunswick on 7/26 for a PCD. Need to read up and see how long it takes to get it transported to the PC...hoping for re-delivery on Friday, 8/13 (yes, I know). Also trying to figure out whey this port does not show on the Marintraffic.com site...I assume the Boheme drops first in NJ and then in GA.


You should hope for quick Custom clearance.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Boheme supposed to be in Halifax by now but I can't find any sign of it anywhere. Now I know what they mean with, "waiting for your ship to come in".

[Edit] Found it. It is about 20NM outside Halifax Harbour on the way in.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup. According to the Port of Halifax website, it should be arriving into port around noon.

In a bit, we might be able to see the ship on this webcam:
http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/halifax/chebucto-head.html#axzz0u8ZKto16


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

It is coming in now. Just to the left of George's Island.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Heading over to the Eastern Passage in Dartmouth to unload. You get a sense of the relative sizes as it is a lot further away from the ship in the foreground (CFL Proud) but they almost look to be the same size. CFL Proud is less than a mile away, Boheme over 2 miles. CFL Proud is 384 feet long, Boheme is 748 feet long.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, according to the Port schedule, it is going to depart again at 20.00 to Newark. The crew better gets on aboard.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

mason said:


> Well, according to the Port schedule, it is going to depart again at 20.00 to Newark.


Yes, Boheme has left Halifax and is heading for New York. Since my car should now be on dry land again it is over to you Yankees to continue tracking Boheme.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

My car says the same thing as yours Mason. In fact all the time stamps after RXed at terminal are exactly the same.

I can not remember if "Customs Release" in W&W terms means release to customs, or release from customs?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

It is released 'from'......They are done inspecting your car. It is now at VDC's hand.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

mason said:


> I just found out that the car has been released by US Customs. The weird / interesting part is that it was released at the stroke of the midnight. I highly doubt there were Customs agents working on late Sunday night. It was probably released on late Friday and they didn't punch in the paperwork until this morning?
> 
> CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 26-07-2010 00:00:00
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 22-07-2010 15:00:00 1
> ...


How do you access this data?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Go to W W website directly under track & trace:

http://www.2wglobal.com/www/customerCentre/index.jsp

Put in your lading number or Vin #


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

mason said:


> Go to W W website directly under track & trace:
> 
> http://www.2wglobal.com/www/customerCentre/index.jsp
> 
> But in your lading number or Vin #


Thanks!

I notice mine says Discharged on the 24th and then nothing else. Everyone else has something like:

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 22-07-2010 15:00:00 1 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 22-07-2010 11:00:00 1

What does the Delivered status indicate? I guess mine was unloaded and not yet scanned in to customs. FWIW, I am at Brunswick.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

kcdude said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I notice mine says Discharged on the 24th and then nothing else. Everyone else has something like:
> 
> ...


No custom release? Where is your exact location? North part of midwest would be dropped off in NY as well.


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

mason said:


> No custom release? Where is your exact location? North part of midwest would be dropped off in NY as well.


Nope...mine is headed to the PC. Here is the info:

DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 24-07-2010 15:45:46 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 08-07-2010 12:17:16 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 07-07-2010 08:00:44 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 01-07-2010 14:20:12 1

Still no DELIVERED status.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks like awaiting for custom clearance.


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

Not clear...I assume the DELIVERED status means it is at customs...guess I need to be patient and hope for a update in a day or so. It just looks like it is sitting in limbo.

Thanks.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems like fellow EDers on the Fidelio (the ship that left before Boheme) are now getting their cars cleared for trucking with many expecting their cars at the dealer by the end of this week. Since the Boheme was about a week behind the Fidelio, we should start hearing things by next week (I hope!)


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

triplefive said:


> Seems like fellow EDers on the Fidelio (the ship that left before Boheme) are now getting their cars cleared for trucking with many expecting their cars at the dealer by the end of this week. Since the Boheme was about a week behind the Fidelio, we should start hearing things by next week (I hope!)


Well, the original ETA to reach the dealer was this weekeend per BMW tracking system (a got a screenshot from my dealer). But the car is held for repair. I am trying to find out what exactly they are repairing from BMW.


----------



## kcdude (Sep 17, 2004)

Nine days in, three calls to the ED office, no idea where my car is. Still shows a "discharge" status, hoping for something in the next few days.


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mason the anticipation has to be immense.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> Mason the anticipation has to be immense.


As long as I know what they are working on or why they are waiting for certain things to do the work, I am ok with that. I am a reasonable person as long as they give me a reasonable and logical explanations.

I spoke with the ED department, they gave me a list of things they are working on. I am fine with it. I actually gave them a heads up on a couple of areas they might miss.

This is a lease car so longer I wait, smaller the return for me. That's why I am anxious sort of. If this were a purchase, I might not be so.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Something seems to be happening with mine, even though "LINER RELEASE" is rather cryptic. Released from the liner? Discouraging that it is still in Halifax.

LINER RELEASE HALIFAX, NS 03-08-2010 08:19:51 
DISCHARGED HALIFAX, NS 19-07-2010 21:50:06 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 08-07-2010 21:15:41 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 07-07-2010 07:36:35 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 29-06-2010 14:30:45


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Is it same as Customs release? Where is the processing center for cars in Canadian market?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

mason said:


> Is it same as Customs release? Where is the processing center for cars in Canadian market?


No idea, to both questions. I don't think there is a "processing center" for Canada, at least on the scale of the US one(s). Most, if not all, repairs would be done at a dealer.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Update: Just heard from dealer that they have my car!! So "LINER RELEASE HALIFAX" means it has been sent to dealer in Toronto. Anyway, at this stage, I don't care anymore.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Enjoy While my car is at VPC for repair.


----------

